# hardware changes might not be detected



## abz123nul (Apr 20, 2011)

I cannot transfer anything from any usb/external device to anywhere else on my computer without it crashing. tried uninstalling and reinstalling, troubleshooting but just say "hardware changes might not be detected" i don't know whats wrong with it, it works on a vista desktop but not my win 7 samsung laptop. no recent changes, worked fine for 11 days.
any help appreciated!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Update/reinstall the system drivers.

Do any other USB devices work?

And one topic was enough, no reason to open two topics for the same problem.


----------



## abz123nul (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry for the second post, just trying to make it easier to see whats wrong. I did that and nothing changed I tried one other usb stick and that did the same thing. I noticed that for smaller files and folders like word documents and stuff it works fine, sometimes crashing when trying to put these files onto the device (the other way is fine) but for films it really doesnt like it. I dont think its the usb ports as my ipod works fine and the external works on other computers.


----------



## abz123nul (Apr 20, 2011)

actually tried again on my parents pc that it did work on and is now freezing and making noise on their desktop!? grrr! i really dont want to lose my important files.


----------



## abz123nul (Apr 20, 2011)

i put it the freezer and it works for now! bizarre.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If it's having the same problem on multiple PC's, the device is failing. And "freezing" is a short term fix. Get your files off of the device and replace it.


----------

